# Best alternative to Dell S2240L IPS Monitor[Matte Panel]



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys I would like to know other better Matte Display alternatives to *Dell S2240L* in similar budget or max 10000 rupees.

I need similar colour reproduction & performance in Matte Panel. Too glossy display is killing the movie experience as my PC is placed near window & every time I just cannot put on curtains.

I've came across *AOC 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - I2276VWM Monitor* & would like to know if its better to dell in every way. 


Please suggest me all possible options.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

AOC i2276VWM /Rs.8569 from infibeam.com is best alternative to Dell in terms of quality/performance. Go with this.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

thanks 

Will wait for few more inputs & then decide. 
I have to take decision wisely as I will be going against family members wish. They are happy with dell's picture reproduction & quality. 
A wrong decision/ product & I will be a** kicked out. I'm already on hit-list of my family members.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 7, 2015)

*Avoid LG at any cost *, I bought 23EA53V and it got vertical lines, exactly 15 days before a year. free warranty,
around 10 months progressed and again 2 weeks back, lines in different area, and a big mess was made for warranty(call center says 3 years warranty and local service says 1 year(arrogant,trying to loot)...finally today after a blast got it free. CC told he won't repair once again for free....is he telling i will come to him again?

this shows the poor IPS panel of LG, and service center flooded with every product from their portfolio in huge numbers, customers begging for repair


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys any idea about *Benq VZ2250H IPS Monitor*

BenQ VZ2250H LED Monitor

what about its response timing?
*Response Time(Tr+Tf) (typ.) 	14ms for BenQ*

While dell S2240L's* response time is 7ms G to G*

Product page 
BenQ VZ2250 Flicker Free LED Monitor | BenQ Global

Are these 2 monitors worth upgrade for matte quality display. Usage for movies & day today use, hardly any gaming. 
OR Should I retain My Dell S2240L


----------



## mitraark (Jul 21, 2015)

I've seen quite a few reliable people vouch for the HP 21.5 Fi monitor.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I've seen quite a few reliable people vouch for the HP 21.5 Fi monitor.


Thanks.
I had read hp are glossy too in this forum only & they seem to be costly. My budget is below 10k.

Dell's glossy panel & slight grey background is getting painful for my eyes....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 26, 2015)

Add 1000 rupees more and get this
Samsung LS22E390HS 21.5 inch LED Monitor: Amazon.in: Electronics

No Gloss, Several gamers recommend this. Response time is also very good.


----------

